# Nissan, Renault may merge!



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

Nissan, Renault may merge some activities 


Tuesday August 16, 5:06 PM

Nissan, Renault may merge some activities 

FRANKFURT, Aug 16 (Reuters) - Japan's Nissan Motor Co Ltd could merge some of its activities with sister company Renault of France, Nissan's chief operating officer said in a newspaper interview printed on Tuesday. 
"There won't be any merger at group level, but lots of things are conceivable at the level of subsidiaries," Toshiyuki Shiga told Germany's Boersen-Zeitung. 

He cited auto finance and logistics as possible areas where a combination could make sense and said a cross-border team was working on such issues. 

Renault has a 44 percent stake in Nissan and Carlos Ghosn is chief executive of both companies. 

Shiga said Nissan did not want to get drawn into a price war in North America, where Detroit's big three carmakers have recently won back market share by offering all customers the same steep discounts that employees get. 

Car prices should actually rise given higher raw materials prices, he said, but he pointed out that Nissan had no new car launches in the U.S. market until early next year. 

"Thus, higher incentives will be needed and we have to proceed cautiously in setting prices," he said. 

"Basically, GM , Ford and DaimlerChrsyler have a large U.S. market share. If they stage special deals, we cannot adopt the same strategy. The only thing we can do is offer customers good quality and a good dealer network." 

Shiga said he was not satisfied with Nissan sales in Europe and said closer cooperation with Renault could make sense to strengthen its distribution network.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Alright. But will this bring us the Renault Clio V6 is what I'd want to know.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

this one i've seen one in paris it's a head turner. but i think it's too much bodykit for me or maybe just me.

i think it will not come to our shore because it may compete with the 350z sales.







































sukebegigi said:


> Alright. But will this bring us the Renault Clio V6 is what I'd want to know.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Sadly, this is the final year of the MK2. And it would compete for dollars with the 350Z probably although it would likely cost more. Also, North Americans are too busy with SUVs to take notice of such an exquisite car or any of the hot hatches. Or is that simply just an incorrect assumption? Personally, there's no car I'd rather have.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

I could have sworn that Renault has already merged with Nissan at a production level. They already design most of the new Nissan interiors.


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

Renault UK have completely dropped the Clio V6 ...............


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

I too, could have sworn this happened, at least,over 2 years ago.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

why? i think they should try to market it here. i think it will be good.





J..M said:


> Renault UK have completely dropped the Clio V6 ...............


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

I like the Clio V6 it looks like a pissed off Mini Cop. It be the only short car that i give a run. Well if the merge you just might see some new Nissan's in the works.
And also remeber some of us in the public are always last to know. So who knows whats already in the works.


----------

